# Kailyn and Kyliegh!!



## alloyd519

Went into labor around 11 pm on Feb. 10th. Ended up having a c-section on the 11th. Kyleigh Joanne Lloyd was born at 3:40 pm and Kailyn Grace Lloyd was born at 3:41 pm.

Both are doing well, Kyleigh came off oxygen today so they're both breathing very well on their own. Only thing keeping them in the hospital now is to get their sucking better for feeding. Nurse said they should hopefully be coming home in 4-7 days. I can't wait!!!

Will post a more detailed story later along with pictures!

I couldn't be happier being a mommy!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation :happydance:


----------



## Jules

Congratulations


----------



## niknaknat

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## xCherylx

YAY!!!!
Congratulations hun! x


----------



## cutie_wutie

Congrats Hun Xxxxxxxxx Hugs


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats - send us some pics soon. xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## Stef

Congratulations 

Xx


----------



## Mango

Aww how darling!! Two wonderful lil girls! Congrats hun, glad to hear you are doing ok!


----------



## Serene123

Oh wow! Congratulations :D


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## charlottecco2

Oh congratulations, we can't wait to see pictures xx


----------



## leeanne

WOW! I didn't know you had your babies yet.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And hope your recuperation goes well! C-sections are not fun...had them twice and am due to have another.


----------



## Jenny

I was just thinking about you yesterday! Glad to hear the babies are doing well :hugs: Congrats!!! :baby::baby::happydance:


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations!


----------



## Samo

Congratulations on two healthy little girls! :D Like the others, i can't wait for pics!!


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats, glad ur baby girls are doing well, Rhiannon had problems sucking swallowing and breathing when born, but they pick it up really fast hun... well done XXX


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations on your two beautiful girls! :D


----------



## genkigemini

Congratulations! I can not wait to see the pictures!


----------



## LilysMummy

Congrats!! :pink: :pink: xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations!! Looking forward to seein the pictures :)


----------



## Louisa K

Awwww congrats !!! :hugs:


----------



## dancingbear

Congrats!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## toot

congrats to you and your husband, my prayers are with the girls to learn how to suck real fast and to mommy for healing quickley from c-section. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## AquaDementia

aaaw, congrats on your girls.


----------



## lynz

congrats hun hurry up and get pics on


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG!! Congrats!!!!! Glad things are going good, and they will be home quickly!! Cant wait to see pics of your beautiful baby girls!! =) And I hope you recover quickly hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jenelle

Oh wow!! How exciting, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## snugglemuffin

Congratulations!!


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! Good wishes for you on the recovery too!


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

